# Feeding location and how you feed



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Where do you feed your dog(s)? Inside, outside etc? Do you just put it on the ground/floor or on a plate/towel/place mat? 
Currently I'm feeding in the kitchen on a plate. I'm thinking of feeding on the deck because he tends to drag his food off the plate/bowl and onto the floor.
But what do you do when it's Winter and snowing?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We feed them outside (even if it's snowing). We hand them their dinner and they go off and eat wherever they want

If we ever do feed inside they either eat on the kitchen floor or they take it onto their dog beds

If you want him to eat in 1 place, teach him. Put a towel on the floor and don't let him eat anywhere else. If he moves it off the towel, pick it up and move it back to the towel. He'll figure out pretty quickly that you want him eating on the towel


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh gets fed inside, in the kitchen. I usually put all her food in her bowl, then spread a towel out and she eats from there :biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Inside. I have sliding doors so I can contain them. They get fed in the kitchen with their bowls. I mop and disinfect the floor afterwards


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max is fed outside unless it is extra buggy or rainy. Inside he eats in a gated off tiled hallway that is easily scoured clean by kibble fed Artie's tongue and a vinegar/water wipe down.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

When the weather is nice they eat outside. They tend to move and drag their food around with them, especially Duncan. When the weather isn't nice they eat in the garage. No clean up in either location. :biggrin:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

He won't go outside when it's raining, except for the bathroom and he does it as quickly as dogly possible. I don't think it would be a problem outside since we're getting a canopy for the deck. I could feed him underneath that....I'm good with a place that requires no clean up....:smile:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't mind the clean up, I like to supervise when they eat. So I just have a tea while I am waiting


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just because they eat outside and in the garage doesn't mean they aren't supervised...:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i used to feed them outside...we have a small yard and i noticed that, where they ate, we had bugs....probably from the fat in their food...even though they licked the grass clean.

now, they are fed on a bath towel in the kitchen and they were taught how to stay on the towel.

that's easier for me to supervise.....especially when it's raining, which it does here 300 days a year.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I feed outside in ex-pens (I makeshift them into two 2x2 pens)


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

It wouldn't be hard to supervise him on the deck. There's a wall of windows over-looking the deck plus a french door leading out to it. I watch him eat now anyways. In fact, I just might eat out there at the table on the deck sometimes.

I think I'll wait until he's transitioned to eating raw before switching where he eats....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> I feed outside in ex-pens (I makeshift them into two 2x2 pens)


all i can say is wow.....


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> I feed outside in ex-pens (I makeshift them into two 2x2 pens)


Thats some set up 

I only have the one pup and she gets all her food in her bowl (I find that this shows her that it is food and she can eat it) she then takes it out of the bowl and drags it all around the kitchen floor.

After she licks my floor clean:smile:

Its been the biggest evidence that they do not suffer from the bacterial infections it has never once started to smell of rotten meat unlike my rubbish bin!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Paws&Tails said:


> Where do you feed your dog(s)? Inside, outside etc? Do you just put it on the ground/floor or on a plate/towel/place mat?
> Currently I'm feeding in the kitchen on a plate. I'm thinking of feeding on the deck because he tends to drag his food off the plate/bowl and onto the floor.
> But what do you do when it's Winter and snowing?


I feed them in their crates to prevent any aggression. Plus it's a lot easier to clean. I just use a Clorox disinfectant wipe to clean up the plastic trays.

As far as how, interesting you ask this because as I was doing the pet dishes tonight, I wondered why the heck I even bother with bowls for the dogs. I would put their chicken pieces in the bowls and put the bowls in their crates for them but within 2-3 seconds, that food is out of the bowl and on the plastic tray. So why am I washing these dog bowls every night? 

I think I'll just start throwing their food at them. "Here dogs." They lick the stupid trays when they're done anyway.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^ That's just what I do. Walk outside, have the dogs sit, and then hand it to them. No bowls involved. :biggrin:

Lucky does eat from a bowl when she gets her fish, plus I'll start using the bowls more when I start feeding organs and eggs.


----------



## Zoe2007 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have my pups munch out in my backyard. I put their food on the ground and watch 

It's so cool to see them tearing up those meaty bones!!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

So I tried feeding him outside and it didn't work. He was waaay to distracted. He looked at me like, "You want me to eat out HERE?"
No biggie. I'm feeding him in his crate now. He always brings it to his crate to eat anyways. I'm pulling his bed and blanket out and put the food down. After he's done I spray it with a mixture of vinegar and castile soap, wipe it down and put his bed and blanket back in. Works. :smile:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Paws&Tails said:


> So I tried feeding him outside and it didn't work. He was waaay to distracted. He looked at me like, "You want me to eat out HERE?"
> No biggie. I'm feeding him in his crate now. He always brings it to his crate to eat anyways. I'm pulling his bed and blanket out and put the food down. After he's done I spray it with a mixture of vinegar and castile soap, wipe it down and put his bed and blanket back in. Works. :smile:



Same here. I tried to feed both boys outside with the turkey, yeah right. Rye ate a bit. Then he didn't finish it, maybe that's why he didn't eat too distracted?
Ted was on the grass just having a good ole time!

Kitchen isnt really a big deal for me, the mop is always handy!:wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know if anyone else had this..and maybe the raw isn't even the cause, but when we fed outside....the grass died...

granted, it was brand new sod, but they ate in this one area and it died...

i thought perhaps it was the fat from whatever we were feeding...or the juices clogging up the grass....

i really don't know what caused it.....but we stopped and brought them into the kitchen and taught them to sit on the carpet between the foyer and the kitchen and then eat off the towel...


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting. Lemme know what you guys say about the grass dying. I wold be very interested to hear what is causing that.


----------

